
What will be the next Pokemon Go? - annamarie
https://medium.com/@TweetAnnaMarie/what-will-be-the-next-pokemon-go-9fdb84620e04#.4oconbawp
======
blackflame7000
I think this article undervalues the nostalgia factor driving Pokemon Go's
success. The progression of technology created a unique phenomena where
millennials who grew up playing the game on gameboy could once again play on a
similar albeit much more advanced and interactive platform.

I think the combination of playing something from your childhood combined with
the drastic improvement in interactivity are what makes Pokemon Go unique.

